# got a plant flowering and broke the stem



## skullcandy (Aug 14, 2013)

one of the biggest stems got broken off so I clipped it what I am wondering it whats the best way to let that plant heal I wrapped duck take around the stem where the branch broke off to cover it not sure it thats the best way to help it heal it is outside and around 4-5 weeks in flower any suggestions as to what I can do to help it heal


----------



## pcduck (Aug 14, 2013)

If you clipped the branch off, I would not do anything


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2013)

If you have tape around it take it off, that harbors insects and icky stuff. Let the air dry it naturally. It will be fine.


----------



## cubby (Aug 14, 2013)

Like others have said, don't mess with it. Air and time will heal it, covering it will encourage problems. Good Luck.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> If you have tape around it take it off, that harbors insects and icky stuff. Let the air dry it naturally. It will be fine.




:yeahthat:


"Let it Be...Let it Be...Let it Be...yeah....Let it be"


----------



## Melvan (Aug 14, 2013)

If it's broke to the point of bending and not being able to support itself, just tie it to a stake for support. Although, I have many times wrapped tape around a broken stem with no ill effects.

Oops, edited to say i didn't register the part about clipping it off (damn pot). So yes, leave it to the open air.


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 14, 2013)

will do thanks


----------



## DrFever (Aug 14, 2013)

get to popsicle sticks  and  stand it up   for support    try to get it back to how it was  and tape it up  and leave it alone  i have snapped tons of branches  always  had it comee back after  carefully placing it back  now if its ripped off then  chuck it  but after   week  you will know  if leafs are starting to shrivel    then its not coming back if it looks healthy then she will make it


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 14, 2013)

dr fever I had another plant next to it and the same problem I taped it and used a stick to hold it up one week later it had grown balls, I had to toss it before it pollenated the other plant the one I am talking about know I was pretty sure that it was female so I assume that the stress from taping it back up turned it to a male. which is why I choose to just go ahead and cut off the branch from the other plant that just broke. do you think I made a good choice.


----------



## stinkyelements (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey skullcandy I think getting rid of the one that threw balls at you was a good idea unless it was just that part that broke that showed some balls, you maybe could have just cut that branch off and keep an eye on her. It could have been male the whole time, if you aren't in flower or positive it was female, because I do a lot of bending and breaking in veg that doesn't turn my plants male. But either way if its broke it's gonna stress them with a broken branch wether you cut it or not, it will just take time to repair itself. But you did the right thing, who's to say it was right or wrong. You did what you could.


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 15, 2013)

stinkyelements I do not remember if the whole plant had balls or if it was just the branch that broke, I just remember seeing them and quickly thinking that I had to get rid of it. I will keep that in mind when or if it happens again.


----------



## Bam66 (Sep 4, 2013)

I was bending the branch and it snapped. Its about 3 weeks away from harvesting. I had taped it back and was doing fine until I hadda go back out and check it (stupid) it peeled down the main stem.  I retaped it and today the leaves are drooping.  Will one bad branch damage the whole plant? Is there hope? :icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> dr fever I had another plant next to it and the same problem I taped it and used a stick to hold it up one week later it had grown balls, I had to toss it before it pollenated the other plant the one I am talking about know I was pretty sure that it was female so I assume that the stress from taping it back up turned it to a male. which is why I choose to just go ahead and cut off the branch from the other plant that just broke. do you think I made a good choice.


 
IMO, it is _highly_ improbable that a broken stem that was splinted back together would cause a plant to hermy.  My guess is that if was a male all along.  I would only cut the broken branch off if it was really really close to ready or if I tried splinting it (I never use tape, the stem can't breathe) and it didn't heal itself.  You would be surprised how badly a stem can get broken and heal itself.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2013)

Bam66 said:
			
		

> I was bending the branch and it snapped. Its about 3 weeks away from harvesting. I had taped it back and was doing fine until I hadda go back out and check it (stupid) it peeled down the main stem.  I retaped it and today the leaves are drooping.  Will one bad branch damage the whole plant? Is there hope? :icon_smile:


 
I would recommend not using any tape.  You can either stake it up or put some kind of splint on it and use something make for plants to connect each side to the splint.

One branch dying will not necessarily damage the entire plant, but it is something you want to avoid if possible.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 4, 2013)

this happened about a week ago when we had some bad weather. i let it dry out, and just tied it back up today. the branch that broke is doing fine, didn't even yellow at all.

that's a major break too, if i lost that branch, i would lose 1/5 of my total harvest


----------



## skullcandy (Sep 4, 2013)

short bus mine split just like that but split further down the one i taped is doing okay and close to being ready


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 4, 2013)

good to hear :48:


----------



## Bam66 (Sep 7, 2013)

thanks for all the help every one!


----------

